# Messaging & Notification ...



## HanArt (Apr 26, 2005)

I have "No email notification" checked under Messaging & Notification, yet I'm still getting emails each time there's a response to a thread I posted on. What am I doing wrong?

ETA: I just clicked on "do not subscribe" will that do it?

ETA: another question ... why is there an asterik next to my name on the "active users" list?


----------



## crewsk (Apr 26, 2005)

That should take care of the emails.

The asterik is because you are hidden/invisable to the other members. You can change that by un-marking the box in your profile.


----------



## comissaryqueen (Apr 26, 2005)

Same thing happened to me. They keep coming back whenever they want.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 26, 2005)

commissary queen - I got your help desk ticket - just follow those directions.  If you still can't make them stop just hollar and I will turn them off for you.


----------



## HanArt (Apr 26, 2005)

crewsk, thanks! Looks like that did it!


----------



## comissaryqueen (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try it.


----------

